# Romanian rescue dogs for adoption



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If anyone would like to consider adopting a rescued dog from Romania we have some lovely ones seeking forever homes at the moment. Please visit the link below.
All dogs come with a passport, are fully vaccinated and chipped, treated for worms and fleas before travelling and adult dogs are spayed/neutered.
Transport takes only a short while to arrange.
Adoptiopn fee around £200 (includingtransport)

https://www.facebook.com/WorldAnimalFriendsAdoptMe


----------

